
Alzheimer’s Disease Projected to Cost U.S. up to $7.7 Trillion by 2030 - jonwachob91
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20180125005667/en/Alzheimer’s-Disease-Cost-U.S.-7.7-Trillion-2030
======
jonwachob91
In 2016, almost 20% of medicare and medicaid was spent on caring (not
treating) Alzheimer's Dementia. [1]

[1] [https://www.alz.org/documents_custom/2017-facts-and-
figures....](https://www.alz.org/documents_custom/2017-facts-and-figures.pdf)

